# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی یا فیزیوتراپی

## فرهود

میخواستم بدونم به نظرتون بین پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی(مثلا تهران) کدومش انتخاب بهتری هست؟

----------


## _sana_

> میخواستم بدونم به نظرتون بین پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی(مثلا تهران) کدومش انتخاب بهتری هست؟



این بستگی به خودتون داره . اگه تحمل چند سال خوندن پزشکی و مشکلات رو به جون میخرید قطعا پزشکی
ولی اگه تحمل شرایط بیمارستانی و پزشکی رو ندارید بهتره نظرتونو عوض کنید.چون ممکنه چند سال بعد دیگه نتونید ادامه بدید پزشکی رو

----------


## mehrab98

> میخواستم بدونم به نظرتون بین پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی(مثلا تهران) کدومش انتخاب بهتری هست؟


فیزیوتراپی رشته خوبو و تاپیه ، اما وارد که بشی میبینی که یسری مشکلات خاص خودشو داره ، فیزیوتراپی تحت هجمه دکترای طب فیزیکی و توانبخشی هستن و این دکترا اجازه رشد رشته رو نمیدن و میخوان فیزبوتراپیستا استقلال نداشته باشن. 
کش مکش همیشه هست... 
از طرفی بازارکار روبه اشباعی داره ، خصوصا برای پسرا یکم کار پبدا کردن سخت تر شده .
با این حال جز رشته های تاپه ولی من دانشکده توانبخشی هستم و خیلی از واقعیتازو از نزدیک دیدم و شنیدم
پزشکی سختیای تحصیلش خب چند برابره ، دردسراش خیلی بیشتره اما کشور ما پزشک سالاره به هرحال... 
به هرحال برای یه ادم نرمال با روحیه معمولی اولویت اول با پزشکی بعد فیزیو.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> میخواستم بدونم به نظرتون بین پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی(مثلا تهران) کدومش انتخاب بهتری هست؟


اگر منظورت اینه کدوم پول بیشتری داره ، پزشکی عمومی پولی نداره ، حقوق یه پزشک عمومی بسته به بیمارستان و شهری که مجبور هست خدمت کنه بین 3 میلیون تا 8 میلیون هست که این 8 میلیون هم واس شخصی هست که حداقل 10 سال سابقه کار داره و ضمنا دروس پزشکی خیلی سخت تر و پر استرس تراز فیزیوتراپی هست.
البته تخصص پزشکی فرق داره و پولش زیاد تر هست و همینطور استرسش هم بیشتر و البته قبولیش هم خیلی خیلی سخت تر.
اگر هم منظورت علاقه هست که دیگه نباید از ما بپرسی باید از خودت بپرسی :Yahoo (65):

----------


## فرهود

> اگر منظورت اینه کدوم پول بیشتری داره ، پزشکی عمومی پولی نداره ، حقوق یه پزشک عمومی بسته به بیمارستان و شهری که مجبور هست خدمت کنه بین 3 میلیون تا 8 میلیون هست که این 8 میلیون هم واس شخصی هست که حداقل 10 سال سابقه کار داره و ضمنا دروس پزشکی خیلی سخت تر و پر استرس تراز فیزیوتراپی هست.
> البته تخصص پزشکی فرق داره و پولش زیاد تر هست و همینطور استرسش هم بیشتر و البته قبولیش هم خیلی خیلی سخت تر.
> اگر هم منظورت علاقه هست که دیگه نباید از ما بپرسی باید از خودت بپرسی


راستشو بخوای اصلاً خودم نمیدونم به چه چیزی علاقه دارم.
اینو به هر کی میگم بهم میخنده. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## فرهود

> اگر منظورت اینه کدوم پول بیشتری داره ، پزشکی عمومی پولی نداره ، حقوق یه پزشک عمومی بسته به بیمارستان و شهری که مجبور هست خدمت کنه بین 3 میلیون تا 8 میلیون هست که این 8 میلیون هم واس شخصی هست که حداقل 10 سال سابقه کار داره و ضمنا دروس پزشکی خیلی سخت تر و پر استرس تراز فیزیوتراپی هست.
> البته تخصص پزشکی فرق داره و پولش زیاد تر هست و همینطور استرسش هم بیشتر و البته قبولیش هم خیلی خیلی سخت تر.
> اگر هم منظورت علاقه هست که دیگه نباید از ما بپرسی باید از خودت بپرسی


خیلی ممنون، به نظر شما در آینده وضعیت فیزیوتراپی چطور خواهد بود؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خیلی ممنون، به نظر شما در آینده وضعیت فیزیوتراپی چطور خواهد بود؟


از اونجایی که آمار سکته و مشکلات عضلانی و شکستگی و غیره روز به روز داره زیاد تر میشه به دلیل خیلی از مشکلات اجتماعی ، فکر نکنم وضعیت بدی داشته باشه.
البته هر شغلی قوانین مربوط به خودشون رو داره و باید مطالعه کنی مثلا پزشک عمومی حق احداث مطب نداره یا پزشک متخصص واس مطب زدن باید سابقه منطقه محروم داشته باشه یا لیسانس علوم ازمایشگاهی نمیتونه آزمیشگاه بزنه مگر اینکه با یه دکتر اینکارو کنه خلاصه واس کلینیک زدن فیزیوتراپیم یه همچین قوانینی هست دیگه.
پزشکی عمومی که همین الان هم دیگه جایی نداره مگراینکه شخص بره توی شهر های کوچیک کار کنه یا بره منطقه محروم یا اینکه بره دوره ی پزشک خانواده یا آزمون تخصص بده ...
بهتره بری با متخصصان همین رشته ها صحبت کنی ، توی بیمارستان ها یا کلینیک های فیزیوتراپی میتونی پیداشون کنی.

----------


## فرهود

> فیزیوتراپی رشته خوبو و تاپیه ، اما وارد که بشی میبینی که یسری مشکلات خاص خودشو داره ، فیزیوتراپی تحت هجمه دکترای طب فیزیکی و توانبخشی هستن و این دکترا اجازه رشد رشته رو نمیدن و میخوان فیزبوتراپیستا استقلال نداشته باشن. 
> کش مکش همیشه هست... 
> از طرفی بازارکار روبه اشباعی داره ، خصوصا برای پسرا یکم کار پبدا کردن سخت تر شده .
> با این حال جز رشته های تاپه ولی من دانشکده توانبخشی هستم و خیلی از واقعیتازو از نزدیک دیدم و شنیدم
> پزشکی سختیای تحصیلش خب چند برابره ، دردسراش خیلی بیشتره اما کشور ما پزشک سالاره به هرحال... 
> به هرحال برای یه ادم نرمال با روحیه معمولی اولویت اول با پزشکی بعد فیزیو.


من میترسم اگه پزشکی برم وسط کار کم بیارم(به خاطر کشیک و استرس زیاد) به خاطر همین به نظر شما جای پیشرفت تو فیزیوتراپی دارم؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


فیزیوتراپی رشته خوبو و تاپیه ، اما وارد که بشی میبینی که یسری مشکلات خاص خودشو داره ، فیزیوتراپی تحت هجمه دکترای طب فیزیکی و توانبخشی هستن و این دکترا اجازه رشد رشته رو نمیدن و میخوان فیزبوتراپیستا استقلال نداشته باشن. 
کش مکش همیشه هست... 
از طرفی بازارکار روبه اشباعی داره ، خصوصا برای پسرا یکم کار پبدا کردن سخت تر شده .
با این حال جز رشته های تاپه ولی من دانشکده توانبخشی هستم و خیلی از واقعیتازو از نزدیک دیدم و شنیدم
پزشکی سختیای تحصیلش خب چند برابره ، دردسراش خیلی بیشتره اما کشور ما پزشک سالاره به هرحال... 
به هرحال برای یه ادم نرمال با روحیه معمولی اولویت اول با پزشکی بعد فیزیو.


سلام ، ببخشید شما که دانشکده ی توانبخشی هستید راجع به رشته ی  اعضای مصنوعی هم اطلاع دارید که به چه شکل هست ؟ (به لحاظ امکان پیشرفت و بازار کار و ...)*

----------


## mehrab98

> من میترسم اگه پزشکی برم وسط کار کم بیارم(به خاطر کشیک و استرس زیاد) به خاطر همین به نظر شما جای پیشرفت تو فیزیوتراپی دارم؟


بله جای پیشرفت توی فیزیوتراپی هست ، همه چی بستگی به خودتون داره هرچقد برای رشتت مایه بزاری بیشتر میتونی موفق بشی تا دکترا تخصصی هم امکان تحصیل داره... منتها بعد فارغ التحصیلی باید از ماهی ۳ ۴ تومن شروع کنی و راضی باشی تا کم کم تجربه و درامدت بیشتر بشه.

----------


## mehrab98

> *
> 
> سلام ، ببخشید شما که دانشکده ی توانبخشی هستید راجع به رشته ی  اعضای مصنوعی هم اطلاع دارید که به چه شکل هست ؟ (به لحاظ امکان پیشرفت و بازار کار و ...)*


اعضامصنوعی بین رشته های توانبخشی پایین ترین رنکو داره تقریبا ، و مدل کارش با بقیه توانبخشیا متفاوته ، متاسفانه انصرافی زیاد داریم تو این رشته... یه رشته صفر و یکی هست ، اگ کارت بگیره خیلی درامد داری نگیره خیلی معمولیه در حد ۲ ۳ تومن. 
من خودم بع شخصه اگ بودم سعی میکردم پیرا پزشکی برم جای اعضا ، که ریسک بازارکارشون کمتره.

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrab98


اعضامصنوعی بین رشته های توانبخشی پایین ترین رنکو داره تقریبا ، و مدل کارش با بقیه توانبخشیا متفاوته ، متاسفانه انصرافی زیاد داریم تو این رشته... یه رشته صفر و یکی هست ، اگ کارت بگیره خیلی درامد داری نگیره خیلی معمولیه در حد ۲ ۳ تومن. 
من خودم بع شخصه اگ بودم سعی میکردم پیرا پزشکی برم جای اعضا ، که ریسک بازارکارشون کمتره.


آخه شنیده بودم الان توی بازار جهانی روی بورسه و پیشرفتاش قابل توجه هست و امکان ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور هم براش فراهم هست ، نمیدونم تا چه حد درسته فقط در حد شنیده ها هستن حرفام ، یه مشاور معروف هم میگفتن درآمد خوبی خواهد داشت البته قطعا درآمد خوب مشروط به تلاش کردن درست و اصولی توی این رشته هست ، مرسی بابت پاسخگوییتون.*

----------


## A.H.M

> میخواستم بدونم به نظرتون بین پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی(مثلا تهران) کدومش انتخاب بهتری هست؟


سلام. اول باید انگیزتو مشخص کنی (یاد پوارو افتادم)
یجا خونده بودم تقریبا تمام داوطلبای تجربی یا میخوان دکتر (سه رشته تاپ) بشن یا نمیدونن میخوان چیکاره بشن.
ببین اگه انگیزت صرفا اقتصادیه قطعا فیزیوتراپی که با 4 سال به پول خوبی میرسی بهتره تا پزشکی که بعد 17 سال (7 سال عمومی + 2 سال طرح عمومی + 4 سال تخصص + 4 سال طرح تخصص) به پول میرسی.
اگه انگیزت علاقه است و کشته مرده پزشکی هستی مثلا انگیزت اینه روی تیروئید کار کنی تا بشه جلوی عقب ماندگی رو گرفت یا جلوی بیماری های صعب العلاج رو گرفت حتما دنبال پزشکی باش.  رتبه ات هم نخوره از تعهد برو
ولی یادت باشه پزشکی زجر خیلی داره زندگی دانشجویی به مدت 17 سال ، شیفت هایی که بعضا 18 ساعت در روزه و ... ولی رضایت شغلی خوبی داره

----------


## WallE06

> سلام. اول باید انگیزتو مشخص کنی (یاد پوارو افتادم)
> یجا خونده بودم تقریبا تمام داوطلبای تجربی یا میخوان دکتر (سه رشته تاپ) بشن یا نمیدونن میخوان چیکاره بشن.
> ببین اگه انگیزت صرفا اقتصادیه قطعا فیزیوتراپی که با 4 سال به پول خوبی میرسی بهتره تا پزشکی که بعد 17 سال (7 سال عمومی + 2 سال طرح عمومی + 4 سال تخصص + 4 سال طرح تخصص) به پول میرسی.
> اگه انگیزت علاقه است و کشته مرده پزشکی هستی مثلا انگیزت اینه روی تیروئید کار کنی تا بشه جلوی عقب ماندگی رو گرفت یا جلوی بیماری های صعب العلاج رو گرفت حتما دنبال پزشکی باش.  رتبه ات هم نخوره از تعهد برو
> ولی یادت باشه پزشکی زجر خیلی داره زندگی دانشجویی به مدت 17 سال ، شیفت هایی که بعضا 18 ساعت در روزه و ... ولی رضایت شغلی خوبی داره



بیو تکنولوژی چی؟
میگن رتبه زیر 200 میخاد >درست میگن؟ :Yahoo (2): 

یامثللن میگفتن امسال پذیرش نداره ...

چیزی راجع بهش میدونی؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## God_of_war

فیزیوتراپی که هیچ حتی پرستاری هم از پزشکی بهتره . دیگه گندشو در اوردن نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها از رو هوا حرف میزنن کجا فیزیوتراپی اشباع شده مسخره ترین حرفی بود که شنیدم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## nani87

> فیزیوتراپی رشته خوبو و تاپیه ، اما وارد که بشی میبینی که یسری مشکلات خاص خودشو داره ، فیزیوتراپی تحت هجمه دکترای طب فیزیکی و توانبخشی هستن و این دکترا اجازه رشد رشته رو نمیدن و میخوان فیزبوتراپیستا استقلال نداشته باشن. 
> کش مکش همیشه هست... 
> از طرفی بازارکار روبه اشباعی داره ، خصوصا برای پسرا یکم کار پبدا کردن سخت تر شده .
> با این حال جز رشته های تاپه ولی من دانشکده توانبخشی هستم و خیلی از واقعیتازو از نزدیک دیدم و شنیدم
> پزشکی سختیای تحصیلش خب چند برابره ، دردسراش خیلی بیشتره اما کشور ما پزشک سالاره به هرحال... 
> به هرحال برای یه ادم نرمال با روحیه معمولی اولویت اول با پزشکی بعد فیزیو.


باسلام.دوست عزیز،من یکی از آشناهام دندون پزشکه وقتی باهاش سرانتخاب رشته مشورت میکردم میگفت آینده فیزیو ** دندون بهتره.ظرفیتهای فیزیو که کمه چطور درشرف اشباع هست؟ :Yahoo (35): من حقیقتش هدفم فیزیو بود،ولی بعد فیزیو پیشنهاد شما چیه؟(چون نمیدونم رتبه م چقدبشه؛هدفم صرفا فیزیو بود و اگر رشته دیگه بخام برم صرفا برام درامد و طول تحصیل کمتر مدنظره؛شایدحتابمونم پشت کنکود دوباره چون دلم رو فیزیوهست! مثلا پروتز دندون؛و..نمیدونم چی هستن حتا.برای فیزیو یعنی دختر باشیم بهتره تا پسر(از لحاظ فرصت شغلی که فرمویدن)ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.و اینکه دانشگاه آزاد هم فیزیو داره؟ :Yahoo (35):  یکجا زده داره یکجا زدع نداره؛

----------


## nani87

یا مثلا پرستاری محدودیت سنی نداره استخدامش؟یکی میگفت جاهای دولتی از یک سنی بیشتر نمیگیرن؛خصوصی هم عملا بیگاری هست.

----------


## فرهود

> سلام. اول باید انگیزتو مشخص کنی (یاد پوارو افتادم)
> یجا خونده بودم تقریبا تمام داوطلبای تجربی یا میخوان دکتر (سه رشته تاپ) بشن یا نمیدونن میخوان چیکاره بشن.
> ببین اگه انگیزت صرفا اقتصادیه قطعا فیزیوتراپی که با 4 سال به پول خوبی میرسی بهتره تا پزشکی که بعد 17 سال (7 سال عمومی + 2 سال طرح عمومی + 4 سال تخصص + 4 سال طرح تخصص) به پول میرسی.
> اگه انگیزت علاقه است و کشته مرده پزشکی هستی مثلا انگیزت اینه روی تیروئید کار کنی تا بشه جلوی عقب ماندگی رو گرفت یا جلوی بیماری های صعب العلاج رو گرفت حتما دنبال پزشکی باش.  رتبه ات هم نخوره از تعهد برو
> ولی یادت باشه پزشکی زجر خیلی داره زندگی دانشجویی به مدت 17 سال ، شیفت هایی که بعضا 18 ساعت در روزه و ... ولی رضایت شغلی خوبی داره


یعنی زجر کشیدن در پزشکی ارزشش رو داره؟

----------


## A.H.M

> بیو تکنولوژی چی؟
> میگن رتبه زیر 200 میخاد >درست میگن؟
> 
> یامثللن میگفتن امسال پذیرش نداره ...
> 
> چیزی راجع بهش میدونی؟


رشته خوبیه
پذیرشش در مقطع دکتراش محدوده از ریاضی و تجربی با هم 50 نفر پذیرش دارند
پذیرشش دو مرحله ایه. مرحله یک باید تراز بالای ده هزار باشی مرحله دو هم مصاحبشه
خلاصش کنم رشته جدید و خوبیه و تقریبا تحقیقاتی کاربردیه بازار کارشم چون رشته تازه ای هستش یکم محدوده ولی اینده داره و توی کشور های پیشرفته و جهان اول یکی از کاربردی ترین رشته هاست ولی تو کشور وابسته به نفت و جهان سومی ایران تا جای خودشو پیدا کنه خیلی طول میکشه
البته میتونی بری لیسانسش رو که به اسم زیست فناوری مشهوره بخونی بعد بری فوق بگیری و بری به سمت دکتراش

----------


## A.H.M

> یعنی زجر کشیدن در پزشکی ارزشش رو داره؟


بستگی داره از چه لحاظ ببینیش
میگم اگه مشتاق علم باشی زجر کشیدن ارزششو داره وگرنه صرفا بخاطر علاقه کاذبی که در وجود تک تک مون خانواده یا جامعه القا کرده بری فقط وقتت رو تلف کردی.
طبق تحقیقات بیشتر از 80 درصد کسایی که پزشکی میخونن دچار افسردگی میشن ! میدونی چرا ? چون اینا فکر میکردند دوستش دارند و باهاش به پول میرسن ولی وقتی سختیاشو دیدن و بعدا فهمیدن این رشته اونی نیست که میخوان و بعدا مسیر طولانیشو دیدن افسرده شدند.

بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از الان تا روز اعلام نتایج بشین دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال رو دان کن و هر رشته که متناسب با روحیته و دوستش داری و اینده داره رو انتخاب کن و دربارش تحقیق کن
فقط به پزشکی و فیزیو فکر نکن

----------


## hamed_habibi

از دید خودم وضع دندان پزشکی دارو سازی فیزیو بینایی خیلی بهتر از پزشک عمومی میتونه باشه درامد ی داروساز و پزشک عمومی همون 7 8تومنه اما پزشکی شیفت داره اقا بالاسری داره نمیدونم استرس داره دارو اینارو نداره تازه ی سکوی پرتاب ب اسم دارخونه زدنم داره ک شاید یهو ی سرمایه گذار پیدا شد دارخونه زدی  اندازه ی متخصص پول دراوردی...درغیر این صورت بینایی فیزیو دندان بهترین گزینه ها هستن چرا ک درامد ی دندان پزشک ب زیر12تومن نمیاد  ...تخصصم ک قبول شدنش کار حضرت فیله مخصوصا این نسل ک پشت کنکوریاش زیاد بوده طرف س سال پشت کنکور دکترا عمومی مونده بعد9سال خونده این شد 12سال بعد باید دوسال بخونه تخصص شرکت کنه بعد ک خوند تخصص شرکت کرد اگر قبول شد 4سال دیگه بخونه این یعنی 18سال ناقابل درضمن طراح تخصصم هست ک من نگفتم

----------


## فرهود

> بستگی داره از چه لحاظ ببینیش
> میگم اگه مشتاق علم باشی زجر کشیدن ارزششو داره وگرنه صرفا بخاطر علاقه کاذبی که در وجود تک تک مون خانواده یا جامعه القا کرده بری فقط وقتت رو تلف کردی.
> طبق تحقیقات بیشتر از 80 درصد کسایی که پزشکی میخونن دچار افسردگی میشن ! میدونی چرا ? چون اینا فکر میکردند دوستش دارند و باهاش به پول میرسن ولی وقتی سختیاشو دیدن و بعدا فهمیدن این رشته اونی نیست که میخوان و بعدا مسیر طولانیشو دیدن افسرده شدند.
> 
> بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از الان تا روز اعلام نتایج بشین دفترچه انتخاب رشته پارسال رو دان کن و هر رشته که متناسب با روحیته و دوستش داری و اینده داره رو انتخاب کن و دربارش تحقیق کن
> فقط به پزشکی و فیزیو فکر نکن


خیلی ممنون.

----------


## mehrab98

> باسلام.دوست عزیز،من یکی از آشناهام دندون پزشکه وقتی باهاش سرانتخاب رشته مشورت میکردم میگفت آینده فیزیو ** دندون بهتره.ظرفیتهای فیزیو که کمه چطور درشرف اشباع هست؟من حقیقتش هدفم فیزیو بود،ولی بعد فیزیو پیشنهاد شما چیه؟(چون نمیدونم رتبه م چقدبشه؛هدفم صرفا فیزیو بود و اگر رشته دیگه بخام برم صرفا برام درامد و طول تحصیل کمتر مدنظره؛شایدحتابمونم پشت کنکود دوباره چون دلم رو فیزیوهست! مثلا پروتز دندون؛و..نمیدونم چی هستن حتا.برای فیزیو یعنی دختر باشیم بهتره تا پسر(از لحاظ فرصت شغلی که فرمویدن)ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.و اینکه دانشگاه آزاد هم فیزیو داره؟ یکجا زده داره یکجا زدع نداره؛


سلام ، فیزیوتراپی سالی ۶۰۰ ۷۰۰ نفر تو کل کشور ورودی داره ، و از طرفی این رشته یه رشته قدیمیه ، تعداد مطبای فیزیوتراپی تو شهرای بزرگ روز به روز داره زیاد تر میشه تا جایی که چند سال پیش یه محدودیت جمعیتی برای مطب زدن گذاشتن اما باز ورش داشتن. جمعیت ما داره رو به پیر شدن میره ، درسته اما فیزیوتراپیستا پخش جمعیتی مناسبی ندارن ممکنه هنوز شهرستانی باشه فیزیوتراپ نداشته باشه... 
از لحاظ مطب زدن ، مطب زدن تو شهرای بزرگ سخت تره اما اگه بخوای برای بقیه کار کنی کار هست . خانما بیشتر جذب بازارکار میشن چون فیزبتوراپ خانم هم با خانم میتونه کار کنه هم اقا اما اقایون بیشتر مبتونن با اقا کار کنن و ترجیح مردم بر فیزیوتراپ خانم هست. 
رشته خوبیه اما از دندون بهتر نیست. دندون پزشک عمومی خیلی از جهت درامد و پرستیژ بالاتره.

----------


## mehrab98

> فیزیوتراپی که هیچ حتی پرستاری هم از پزشکی بهتره . دیگه گندشو در اوردن نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها از رو هوا حرف میزنن کجا فیزیوتراپی اشباع شده مسخره ترین حرفی بود که شنیدم


من شاید بالای ۱۰۰ تا فیزیوتراپ و دانشجوی فیزیوتراپی میشناسم ، دوسالم کلینیکمون کنار کلینیک فیزیو هاس ، قبل کنکورم ۳ ماه فقط خودم درباره رشته تحقیق کردم چون خودم خیلی علاقه داشتم بهش ... 
پس هرچی باشه بیشتر از شما ندونم که قطعا میدونم کمتر ازش نمیدونم... 
تو شهر بزرگ اشباعهه ، چ بخوای چ نخوای ، اگه راضی به درامد ۲ ۳ تومن هستی هم اشباع نیست تا دلت بخواد هست جاهایی که روزی ده ساعت ازت کاررمیکشن اخر ماهی دو نیم میزارن کف دستت.

----------


## mehrab98

> باسلام.دوست عزیز،من یکی از آشناهام دندون پزشکه وقتی باهاش سرانتخاب رشته مشورت میکردم میگفت آینده فیزیو ** دندون بهتره.ظرفیتهای فیزیو که کمه چطور درشرف اشباع هست؟من حقیقتش هدفم فیزیو بود،ولی بعد فیزیو پیشنهاد شما چیه؟(چون نمیدونم رتبه م چقدبشه؛هدفم صرفا فیزیو بود و اگر رشته دیگه بخام برم صرفا برام درامد و طول تحصیل کمتر مدنظره؛شایدحتابمونم پشت کنکود دوباره چون دلم رو فیزیوهست! مثلا پروتز دندون؛و..نمیدونم چی هستن حتا.برای فیزیو یعنی دختر باشیم بهتره تا پسر(از لحاظ فرصت شغلی که فرمویدن)ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.و اینکه دانشگاه آزاد هم فیزیو داره؟ یکجا زده داره یکجا زدع نداره؛


فیزیو ازاد نداره فقط دولتی و یسری جاهاهم پردیس داره. 
قطب فیزیوتراپی کشور هم دانشگاه ایران هست که همه کله گنده های رشته اونجا جمعن.

----------


## God_of_war

> من شاید بالای ۱۰۰ تا فیزیوتراپ و دانشجوی فیزیوتراپی میشناسم ، دوسالم کلینیکمون کنار کلینیک فیزیو هاس ، قبل کنکورم ۳ ماه فقط خودم درباره رشته تحقیق کردم چون خودم خیلی علاقه داشتم بهش ... 
> پس هرچی باشه بیشتر از شما ندونم که قطعا میدونم کمتر ازش نمیدونم... 
> تو شهر بزرگ اشباعهه ، چ بخوای چ نخوای ، اگه راضی به درامد ۲ ۳ تومن هستی هم اشباع نیست تا دلت بخواد هست جاهایی که روزی ده ساعت ازت کاررمیکشن اخر ماهی دو نیم میزارن کف دستت.


اصلا اینطوری نیس شما شهر تهران و کرج و تبریز بزین دستتو میبوسن اصلا به حرف دانشجوها اعتماد نکن مگر اینکه رفیق یا اشنات باشه نه صرفا تو تلگرام با یکی چت کنی بعد بگی اشباع شده

----------


## mehrab98

> اصلا اینطوری نیس شما شهر تهران و کرج و تبریز بزین دستتو میبوسن اصلا به حرف دانشجوها اعتماد نکن مگر اینکه رفیق یا اشنات باشه نه صرفا تو تلگرام با یکی چت کنی بعد بگی اشباع شده


از کجا میگی من با چت تو تلگرام اینارو فهمیدم؟! من با استادای رشته  حرف زدم دانشجو ارشد و لیسانس کمترینشون بوده... 
ببین حقیقت تلخیه که الان همه رشته ها رو به اشباعن .
اگ فیزیو دوست داری برو کسی نگفته نرو ولی رویایی دربارش فکر نکن اصلا اون رقما و تصوری که تو ذهنت داری ازش نیست حداقل اول کار باید به ۳ ۴ تومن راضی باشی. تازه بعد که وارد رشته بشی میفهمی چقد فقط بار روانی از جهت انگولک کاریای پزشکای ارتوپد و طب فیزیکی داری ....
ماهم مشکلات صنفی و بحث ک جدل با عینک ساز و چشم پزشک داریم ، که من قبل ورود به رشته بی اطلاع بودم چون واقعا چیزیه که تا نیای توش متوجه نمیشی.

----------


## God_of_war

> از کجا میگی من با چت تو تلگرام اینارو فهمیدم؟! من با استادای رشته  حرف زدم دانشجو ارشد و لیسانس کمترینشون بوده... 
> ببین حقیقت تلخیه که الان همه رشته ها رو به اشباعن .
> اگ فیزیو دوست داری برو کسی نگفته نرو ولی رویایی دربارش فکر نکن اصلا اون رقما و تصوری که تو ذهنت داری ازش نیست حداقل اول کار باید به ۳ ۴ تومن راضی باشی. تازه بعد که وارد رشته بشی میفهمی چقد فقط بار روانی از جهت انگولک کاریای پزشکای ارتوپد و طب فیزیکی داری ....
> ماهم مشکلات صنفی و بحث ک جدل با عینک ساز و چشم پزشک داریم ، که من قبل ورود به رشته بی اطلاع بودم چون واقعا چیزیه که تا نیای توش متوجه نمیشی.


به هر حال هر کس نظری داره ولی فک کنم در یه مورد موافق باشیم که پرستاری بیکاری نداره

----------


## A.H.M

> به هر حال هر کس نظری داره ولی فک کنم در یه مورد موافق باشیم که پرستاری بیکاری نداره


حاجی چرا نداریم
طبق امار وزارت بهداشت 30 هزار پرستار بیکار داریم

----------


## mehrab98

> به هر حال هر کس نظری داره ولی فک کنم در یه مورد موافق باشیم که پرستاری بیکاری نداره


اره پرستاری بازارکارش خیلی خوبه فعلا  ولی جای پیشرفت خاصیم نداره ازین لحاظ یکم از تربیت معلم بهتره ! 
یه عده معدود از پرستارا با مدرک فوق و دکترا و سابقه زیاد، میتونن بشن مترون بیمارستان که درامد و مزیتاش بهتر از پرستار عادیه.

----------


## mehrab98

> حاجی چرا نداریم
> طبق امار وزارت بهداشت 30 هزار پرستار بیکار داریم


بعد همین وزارت بهداشت هر روز میناله که کمبود پرستار داریم بشدت. بالاخره کار هست و پرستارا نمیرن یا کار نیست !

----------


## God_of_war

> حاجی چرا نداریم
> طبق امار وزارت بهداشت 30 هزار پرستار بیکار داریم


دیگه مسخره بازی بسه اون ۳۰ هزارم اسکولن یا کارشونو بلد نیستن به خدا تو تبریز تهران بیمارستانا التماس پرستار می کنن .

----------


## A.H.M

> دیگه مسخره بازی بسه اون ۳۰ هزارم اسکولن یا کارشونو بلد نیستن به خدا تو تبریز تهران بیمارستانا التماس پرستار می کنن .





> بعد همین وزارت بهداشت هر روز میناله که کمبود پرستار داریم بشدت. بالاخره کار هست و پرستارا نمیرن یا کار نیست !




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.yjc...p/news/6698115

----------


## God_of_war

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.yjc...p/news/6698115


این به معنی بیکار بودن نیس. منظورش رسمی بودن شغله که الان همه قراردادین . ولی هر دو کار می کنن ولی رسمی بودم مزایای زیادی داره که الان بحثمون بیکار بودنه نه مزایا . پس این حرفت درست نیس کافیه از بیمارستانا بپرسین

----------


## nani87

> فیزیو ازاد نداره فقط دولتی و یسری جاهاهم پردیس داره. 
> قطب فیزیوتراپی کشور هم دانشگاه ایران هست که همه کله گنده های رشته اونجا جمعن.


حالا بنظر شما توی شهر کوچیک چطوره داستان؟چون شمادانشجوی این رشته ای مهمه واسم که بیشتر بدونم درباره ش.چون اگه بیارمش که میرم امسال،اگر نیارم می مونم که بمونم امسال یا رشته دیگه برم،بعد فیزیو شما پیشنهادی نداری؟این دوست ما که دوندون پزشکه خداروشکر وضعش خوبه میگفت تو درمانگاه فیشای حقوقی اول فیزیوتراپه بود دومی من بودم،خیلیم دلسوزه واقعا؛اتفاقا اون میگفت دندون تاتو فارغ التحصیل بشی اشباع شده!ازلحاظ کلاس کاری و..که معلومه دندون اینا بالاترن،ولی نمیدونم بعد فیزیو بچی فک کنم؟

----------


## nani87

> اره پرستاری بازارکارش خیلی خوبه فعلا  ولی جای پیشرفت خاصیم نداره ازین لحاظ یکم از تربیت معلم بهتره ! 
> یه عده معدود از پرستارا با مدرک فوق و دکترا و سابقه زیاد، میتونن بشن مترون بیمارستان که درامد و مزیتاش بهتر از پرستار عادیه.


پرستاری گویا ازون رشته هاست که درآمدش خیلی به جایی که هستی برمیگزده!مثلا حقوق پرستار بالاشهر تهران با پرستار تو بیمارستان یک شهرشتان کوچیک یکی نیست،من خواهر دوستم بالاشهر تهران پرستاره هنوز دوسالم نشده که واسه خودش ماشین و سرمایه های دیگه دست وپاکرده..پرستاری شنیدم راحت میشه مهاجرت کرر باهاش مثلا ب آلمان و..این خودش پیشرفته دبگه: دی..حالا نمیدونم محدودیت سنی برای استخدام هست تو مراکز دولتی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mehrab98

> پرستاری گویا ازون رشته هاست که درآمدش خیلی به جایی که هستی برمیگزده!مثلا حقوق پرستار بالاشهر تهران با پرستار تو بیمارستان یک شهرشتان کوچیک یکی نیست،من خواهر دوستم بالاشهر تهران پرستاره هنوز دوسالم نشده که واسه خودش ماشین و سرمایه های دیگه دست وپاکرده..پرستاری شنیدم راحت میشه مهاجرت کرر باهاش مثلا ب آلمان و..این خودش پیشرفته دبگه: دی..حالا نمیدونم محدودیت سنی برای استخدام هست تو مراکز دولتی؟


نه اونقدا تفاوت نیست که فکرشو کنی .... یعنی حقوقا نهایت باهم یه تومن فرق دارن.‌‌.. مثلا دیگ بترکونی ماهی ۶ تومن دربیاری اونم اگه لانگ شیفت و اینا واسی. 
درباره استخدام نمیدونم

----------


## mehrab98

> حالا بنظر شما توی شهر کوچیک چطوره داستان؟چون شمادانشجوی این رشته ای مهمه واسم که بیشتر بدونم درباره ش.چون اگه بیارمش که میرم امسال،اگر نیارم می مونم که بمونم امسال یا رشته دیگه برم،بعد فیزیو شما پیشنهادی نداری؟این دوست ما که دوندون پزشکه خداروشکر وضعش خوبه میگفت تو درمانگاه فیشای حقوقی اول فیزیوتراپه بود دومی من بودم،خیلیم دلسوزه واقعا؛اتفاقا اون میگفت دندون تاتو فارغ التحصیل بشی اشباع شده!ازلحاظ کلاس کاری و..که معلومه دندون اینا بالاترن،ولی نمیدونم بعد فیزیو بچی فک کنم؟


من فیزیو نمیخونم من بینایی میخونم.  اول باید تو شهرای بزرگ کار کنی تجربه پیدا کنی با یسری چیزا اشنا بشی بعدا بری برای خودت توویه شهری که نیاز داره مطب بزنی. اما خیلیا تو همون شهر بزرگ میمونن. 
بعد فیزیو همه میگن بینایی، خودم راضیم. بقیه رشته ها هم خب دیگ اولویتای بعد هستند.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> میخواستم بدونم به نظرتون بین پزشکی و فیزیوتراپی(مثلا تهران) کدومش انتخاب بهتری هست؟


بچه ها خوب توضیح دادن دیگه جای توضیح اضافی نمیمونه.
فقط پیشنهاد میدن رو کاردرمانی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی و گفتاردرمانی هم فکر کن. وضعشون بد نیس :Yahoo (35): 
کاردرمانی که دیدم کلی کیس داره کیس های اوتیسم و تروما و... داره که برای هر کدوم چندین جلسه باید کار کنی درامد بدی هم نداره.  در ضمن کاردرمانی کیس های روان هم داره که اگه علاقه داشته باشی خیلی خوبه. خودت تحقیق کن راجع بش.
ولی به هر حال پزشکی و دندون و دارو جای خودشنونو دارن و البته هر کدوم مشکلات خودشونو.
بذار رتبه ت بیاد بعد.
موفق باشی.

----------


## فرهود

> بچه ها خوب توضیح دادن دیگه جای توضیح اضافی نمیمونه.
> فقط پیشنهاد میدن رو کاردرمانی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی و گفتاردرمانی هم فکر کن. وضعشون بد نیس
> کاردرمانی که دیدم کلی کیس داره کیس های اوتیسم و تروما و... داره که برای هر کدوم چندین جلسه باید کار کنی درامد بدی هم نداره.  در ضمن کاردرمانی کیس های روان هم داره که اگه علاقه داشته باشی خیلی خوبه. خودت تحقیق کن راجع بش.
> ولی به هر حال پزشکی و دندون و دارو جای خودشنونو دارن و البته هر کدوم مشکلات خودشونو.
> بذار رتبه ت بیاد بعد.
> موفق باشی.


خیلی ممنون.

----------


## YokohamA

> فیزیوتراپی رشته خوبو و تاپیه ، اما وارد که بشی میبینی که یسری مشکلات خاص خودشو داره ، فیزیوتراپی تحت هجمه دکترای طب فیزیکی و توانبخشی هستن و این دکترا اجازه رشد رشته رو نمیدن و میخوان فیزبوتراپیستا استقلال نداشته باشن. 
> کش مکش همیشه هست... 
> از طرفی بازارکار روبه اشباعی داره ، خصوصا برای پسرا یکم کار پبدا کردن سخت تر شده .
> با این حال جز رشته های تاپه ولی من دانشکده توانبخشی هستم و خیلی از واقعیتازو از نزدیک دیدم و شنیدم
> پزشکی سختیای تحصیلش خب چند برابره ، دردسراش خیلی بیشتره اما کشور ما پزشک سالاره به هرحال... 
> به هرحال برای یه ادم نرمال با روحیه معمولی اولویت اول با پزشکی بعد فیزیو.


سلام
من کامنت های سنوات قبل شما رو خوندم، اون موقع خیلی خیلی از فیزوتراپی تعریف میکردی ولی مثل اینکه توی 1-2 سال اخیر تاحد زیادی نظرت عوض شده و اونطور که فکر میکردی نبوده. میشه یخورده بیشتر درموردش توضیح بدی؟ واقعا برام مهم و سرنوشت سازه چون احساس میکنم شما از روی تجربه حرف میزنی نه صرفا از روی شنیده ها

منم امسال آزمون سراسری دادم و میدونم که حدود 2500-3000 منطقه دو میشم، چون سنم بالاست ( 26-27 سالمه) اصلا حوصله ی گذروندن یه دوره دانشجویی سخت و طولانی ( مثل داروسازی ) رو ندارم، از طرفی توقع درآمد بالا رو هم ندارم! یه چیزی باشه که اولا بیکاریش خیلی کم باشه و آینده و چشم انداز روشنی داشته باشه، و ثانیا یه درآمد متوسط و قبول هم داشته باشه. بخاطر همین میخوام فیزیوتراپی برم ... فیزیوتراپی اگه مطب نزنی و برای مردم کار کنی ارزشش رو داره؟ کار برا فارغ التحصیل فیزیوتراپی هست یا یه فارغ التحصیل حتما باید خودش مطب بزنه؟ با رفتن به شهرهای دور و مرزی و کم جمعیت هم مشکلی ندارم
راستی شنیدم که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی یه وام خوب برا تاسیس مطب میدن، راست میگن؟ شرایطش چطوریه؟

شما چه رشته ای رو پشنهادی میدی؟
ممنون که تا آخر خوندی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## فرهود

> بچه ها خوب توضیح دادن دیگه جای توضیح اضافی نمیمونه.
> فقط پیشنهاد میدن رو کاردرمانی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی و گفتاردرمانی هم فکر کن. وضعشون بد نیس
> کاردرمانی که دیدم کلی کیس داره کیس های اوتیسم و تروما و... داره که برای هر کدوم چندین جلسه باید کار کنی درامد بدی هم نداره.  در ضمن کاردرمانی کیس های روان هم داره که اگه علاقه داشته باشی خیلی خوبه. خودت تحقیق کن راجع بش.
> ولی به هر حال پزشکی و دندون و دارو جای خودشنونو دارن و البته هر کدوم مشکلات خودشونو.
> بذار رتبه ت بیاد بعد.
> موفق باشی.


با عرض سلام، الان جواب نتایج اومده و رتبم 1800 منطقه دو شده به نظرتون فیزیوتراپی تهران گزینه بهتری نسبت به پزشکی جای دور نیست؟

----------


## مینووو

> با عرض سلام، الان جواب نتایج اومده و رتبم 1800 منطقه دو شده به نظرتون فیزیوتراپی تهران گزینه بهتری نسبت به پزشکی جای دور نیست؟


میشه درصداتون رو بگین؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

شكي نيست ك فيزيوتراپي رشته ي فوق العاده خوبيه و نسبت به خيلي از رشته ها بازار كار،درامد، پرستيژ و...بهتري داره اما درمقايسه با رشته اي مثل پزشكي  هيچ حرفي براي گفتن نداره،تنها مزيتش نسبت ب پزشكي ٢-٣سال كمتر ظول تحصيلش ولي از باقي لحظا خييييلي از پزشكي پايين تره
ي پزشك عمومي بخواد كار كنه تا ١٣تومن هم راحت ميتونه كارشو گير بياره و كار كنه،حالا اكر ب جنبه تخصص پزشكي(منظورم پتانسيل پيشرف رشتس) و پرستيژش كار نداشته باشيم،من خواهر يا برادر داشتم،ك ميتونست مثلا پزشكي بخونه پشت كوه!يا فيزيو بخونه  دانشگاه تهران صد و بيست درصد ميگفتم پزشكي بخونه،البته بازم ميگم فيديوتراپي  هم رشته ي  بسيار خوبيه ولي در مقايسه با پزشكي ب نظرم حرفي يراي گفتن نداره

----------


## فرهود

> شكي نيست ك فيزيوتراپي رشته ي فوق العاده خوبيه و نسبت به خيلي از رشته ها بازار كار،درامد، پرستيژ و...بهتري داره اما درمقايسه با رشته اي مثل پزشكي  هيچ حرفي براي گفتن نداره،تنها مزيتش نسبت ب پزشكي ٢-٣سال كمتر ظول تحصيلش ولي از باقي لحظا خييييلي از پزشكي پايين تره
> ي پزشك عمومي بخواد كار كنه تا ١٣تومن هم راحت ميتونه كارشو گير بياره و كار كنه،حالا اكر ب جنبه تخصص پزشكي(منظورم پتانسيل پيشرف رشتس) و پرستيژش كار نداشته باشيم،من خواهر يا برادر داشتم،ك ميتونست مثلا پزشكي بخونه پشت كوه!يا فيزيو بخونه  دانشگاه تهران صد و بيست درصد ميگفتم پزشكي بخونه،البته بازم ميگم فيديوتراپي  هم رشته ي  بسيار خوبيه ولي در مقايسه با پزشكي ب نظرم حرفي يراي گفتن نداره


درآمد پزشکان عمومی که جدیداً وارد بازار کار می شوند کمتر از این مقدار هست که گفتید،همچنین قبولی در تخصص خیلی سخته و بعد 9 سال (پزشکی با دو سال سابقه کار) فکر نکنم بشه 10 میلیون هم در ماه کسب کرد

----------


## فرهود

> میشه درصداتون رو بگین؟

----------


## amir.t34

بچه ها جو گیر نشید برید پرستاری. اصلا بازار کار جالبی نداره

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> درآمد پزشکان عمومی که جدیداً وارد بازار کار می شوند کمتر از این مقدار هست که گفتید،همچنین قبولی در تخصص خیلی سخته و بعد 9 سال (پزشکی با دو سال سابقه کار) فکر نکنم بشه 10 میلیون هم در ماه کسب کرد


اتفاقا توي مقطع عمومي زياد تفاوتي نداره تجربه توي درامد+نميگم قبولي توي تخصص اسونه!نه اصلا!ولي قبوليش محالم نيست،بخوام مقايسه كنم خيييلي راحتره قبوليش تا كنكور
ي فارغ التحصيل بلافاصله بعد از فارغ التحصيلي،حتي طي دوران طرحش"اگر بخواد"ميتونه ١٠ميليونم  ماهي  درامد داشته باشه

----------


## فرهود

> اتفاقا توي مقطع عمومي زياد تفاوتي نداره تجربه توي درامد+نميگم قبولي توي تخصص اسونه!نه اصلا!ولي قبوليش محالم نيست،بخوام مقايسه كنم خيييلي راحتره قبوليش تا كنكور
> ي فارغ التحصيل بلافاصله بعد از فارغ التحصيلي،حتي طي دوران طرحش"اگر بخواد"ميتونه ١٠ميليونم  ماهي  درامد داشته باشه


خیلی ممنون که گفتید چون اینطور که شنیده بودم میگفتن آزمون تخصص انقدر سخت هست که کنکور سراسری در مقابلش هیچه واسه همین من بیخیال پزشکی شدم.

----------


## A . H

> بچه ها جو گیر نشید برید پرستاری. اصلا بازار کار جالبی نداره


چرا ؟   میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> خیلی ممنون که گفتید چون اینطور که شنیده بودم میگفتن آزمون تخصص انقدر سخت هست که کنکور سراسری در مقابلش هیچه واسه همین من بیخیال پزشکی شدم.


ببين دليلي ك خيليا ميگن سخته اينه كه تلاشي براي ازمونش نميكنن ولي انتظار نتيجه دارن،طرف داره كار ميكنه n ساعت،خانواده داره،تفريحشم داره بعد شايد  هفته اي ي ساعت بخونه  و انتظار قبولي داشته باشه،با قاطعيت ميگم اگر يك چهارم يا حتي يك ششم تلاشي كه براي كنكور عمومي كرديد رو براي تخصص بكنيد صدر صد قبوليد،كنكور تخصص تنوع رشته ي فوق العاده بالايي داره كه تقريبا ميشه گفت٩٩درصد اين رشته ها هم واقعا رشته هاي خوبين

----------


## فرهود

> ببين دليلي ك خيليا ميگن سخته اينه كه تلاشي براي ازمونش نميكنن ولي انتظار نتيجه دارن،طرف داره كار ميكنه n ساعت،خانواده داره،تفريحشم داره بعد شايد  هفته اي ي ساعت بخونه  و انتظار قبولي داشته باشه،با قاطعيت ميگم اگر يك چهارم يا حتي يك ششم تلاشي كه براي كنكور عمومي كرديد رو براي تخصص بكنيد صدر صد قبوليد،كنكور تخصص تنوع رشته ي فوق العاده بالايي داره كه تقريبا ميشه گفت٩٩درصد اين رشته ها هم واقعا رشته هاي خوبين


خیلی ممنون که منو از سردرگمی نجات دادید

----------


## nani87

> بچه ها جو گیر نشید برید پرستاری. اصلا بازار کار جالبی نداره


پرستاری الان برای آقایون بیشتر به صلاحه تا خانوم ها...چون نیاز بیشتری نسبت به پرستار مرد وجود داره..از خودم نمیگم یک دوست شاغل فعال در حوزه پزشکی بهم میگفت..از لحاظ کار که مشخصه مشقه داره.از لجاظ علمی ولی خوب و دلنشینه یکجورایی یک دکتر کوچولو هستی...و مشخصا تهران حقوق بهتری نسبت به بیمارستان شهرستان داره..این اختلاف حقوق وجود داره...

----------


## 19981376

اولا ته ته قبول فیزیو در سال ۳۵۰ تا هست که حداقل ۲۰ درصد میرن رشته های دیگه مثل پزشکی ازاد و مازاد تو تکمیل ظرفیت بعضی جاها هم بیشتر از نصف میرن دانشگاه خودم ۲۵ تا قبول داشت الان کلاسمون ۱۲ نفره در ثانی کار فیزیو اصلا به مطب خلاصه نمیشه و یه موردی به نام هوم ویزیت داره که منبع درامد خفنیه

----------


## nani87

> اولا ته ته قبول فیزیو در سال ۳۵۰ تا هست که حداقل ۲۰ درصد میرن رشته های دیگه مثل پزشکی ازاد و مازاد تو تکمیل ظرفیت بعضی جاها هم بیشتر از نصف میرن دانشگاه خودم ۲۵ تا قبول داشت الان کلاسمون ۱۲ نفره در ثانی کار فیزیو اصلا به مطب خلاصه نمیشه و یه موردی به نام هوم ویزیت داره که منبع درامد خفنیه


یعنی قبول میشن بعد میرن یک رشته دیگه؟خب پس چرا میزننش؟بعد این جای خالی پر میشه و اگر آره چطور؟اگر پر نشه که خیلی نامردیه.خیلیا آرزوشونه فیزیو قبول شن بعد اینایی که قبول شدن ول میکنن میرن؟!

----------


## bbehzad

این که معلومه.پزشکی بهتر از فیزیوتراپیه

----------


## afshin.sadeghi

> سلام ، فیزیوتراپی سالی ۶۰۰ ۷۰۰ نفر تو کل کشور ورودی داره ، و از طرفی این رشته یه رشته قدیمیه ، تعداد مطبای فیزیوتراپی تو شهرای بزرگ روز به روز داره زیاد تر میشه تا جایی که چند سال پیش یه محدودیت جمعیتی برای مطب زدن گذاشتن اما باز ورش داشتن. جمعیت ما داره رو به پیر شدن میره ، درسته اما فیزیوتراپیستا پخش جمعیتی مناسبی ندارن ممکنه هنوز شهرستانی باشه فیزیوتراپ نداشته باشه... 
> از لحاظ مطب زدن ، مطب زدن تو شهرای بزرگ سخت تره اما اگه بخوای برای بقیه کار کنی کار هست . خانما بیشتر جذب بازارکار میشن چون فیزبتوراپ خانم هم با خانم میتونه کار کنه هم اقا اما اقایون بیشتر مبتونن با اقا کار کنن و ترجیح مردم بر فیزیوتراپ خانم هست. 
> رشته خوبیه اما از دندون بهتر نیست. دندون پزشک عمومی خیلی از جهت درامد و پرستیژ بالاتره.


ظرفیت فیزیوتراپی هیچوقت به ۶۰۰ ۷۰۰ نفر نرسید چه امسال که ظرفیتش شده ۲۹۶ نفر چه پارسال چه سال‌های قبل‌تر ! من نمیدونم واقعا این اطلاعات رو از کجا میارین !!!!!! ولی فیزیوتراپ نهایت ظرفیتش ۳۰۰ تا ۳۵۰ نفر ! شما تو توانبخشی هستین حتما فیزیو نمیخونید که اطلاعات اشتباه میدین دوست عزیز !!!!

----------


## afshin.sadeghi

> اصلا اینطوری نیس شما شهر تهران و کرج و تبریز بزین دستتو میبوسن اصلا به حرف دانشجوها اعتماد نکن مگر اینکه رفیق یا اشنات باشه نه صرفا تو تلگرام با یکی چت کنی بعد بگی اشباع شده


دقیقاااااا 👌 ایشون انگار هدفش اینه که کسانیکه میخوان برن فیزیو رو ناامید کنن ! حتی تو بیمارستانم فیزیوتراپا وقتی استخدام میشن حقوقشون ماهی ۱۰ تومن تازه کارشونم به اندازه پرستارا نیس و کمتره

----------

